# microsoft word symbols appearing randomly!!!!



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

ok, first up, let me say im 99% sure this isnt a virus, i use multiple antivirus programs/HJT and monitor startup/running processor for my comp weekly :1angel: 

symbols appear when i open a word document, they appear systematically

first symbol is like a vertically mirrored P (under symbols/special characters/Paragraph)

It appears before and after every new line

secondly instead of displaying a space when i press spacebar, it displays a dot similar to this •

When I highlight and copy what ive writen out of word, it copies fine without the symbols, so i believe that this is word problem and due to the fact that it copies fine, maybe some of words language is being displayed?

its quite disconcerting and i was wondering if anyone knew how to get rid of it, any help would be appreciated :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi SLG

What you are seeing are formatting marks. Look for the formatting marks icon on your toolbar - it looks like a mirrored P and is normally next to your % zoom - then click and they will disappear. It's a toggle icon - you can have them on or off.

Regards


----------



## SLG (Feb 23, 2005)

well, dont i feel like the fool, lol,
me there thinking it would be some complex answer... lol:dead: 
cheers 4 the help (would have thought my google search would have found that :laugh: )

:grin: thx

ps nice, 2 more posts 2 500


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

You're welcome!

(Make it one more to go :grin


----------

